# Need a very moisturizing soap recipe



## foresthome (Mar 7, 2011)

My sister has severe dry skin, she had prescription lotions as a child. 
She is requesting a very moisturizing soap from me. I have on hand cocoa butter, shea butter, OO, PO, CO, new recipe Crisco, vitamin e oil, canola, safflower, soybean, sesame, grapeseed, flax seed, walnut, and peanut oil. So what recipe would you recommend.


----------



## ikindred (Mar 7, 2011)

Have you tried soapcalc.net to input some of your oils and see what is comes up with?


----------



## carebear (Mar 7, 2011)

that bastile you made should do nicely.


----------



## AmyW (Mar 7, 2011)

So far my tallow and lard soaps are the most moisturizing (and they don't clog pores no matter what some companies try to spew out), try using one instead of palm.

Try something like
40% lard/tallow or palm if you have to
30% OO
15% CO
8% Shea butter
7% Cocoa butter


----------



## calico21 (Mar 7, 2011)

A nice soap might help, but I am using an all vegetable lotion base too. Many suppliers have them.


----------



## ToniD (Mar 7, 2011)

I make one that is 20% shea, 10% cocoa butter, 10% something like avocado or almond,  10% CO  and  my recipe is downstairs so I don't know what % olive and castor.  Made with heavy cream as 1/2 the liquid.

It does not have a real healthy lather,    so I can't say it is the most fantastic soap in the world,  but I keep making it once in a while  cuz it does feel nice on my skin.

Next time I make it I am thinking of upping the CO and lowering the olive for a bit more lather.    You can tweak things around.


----------



## foresthome (Mar 7, 2011)

*okay this is what I made*

Sweet Almond  1 oz
Canola  4 oz
Castor  1 oz
Grapeseed  1 oz
Olive  8 oz
Soybean  6 oz
Sesame  2 oz
Cocoa butter 4 oz
Coconut  9 oz
Crisco 5 oz
Palm 4 oz
Shea butter 4 oz

Water 18.6 oz with one teasp of sugar dissolved in it
Lye 6.2 oz
To goose egg yolks tempered and added to warm oil at 110.

.25 oz lemon EO at trace

It is a daffodil yellow and I separated out some and swirled in a darker egg yolk colored yellow. 
I am doing a CPOP and it is in the oven now. 

soapcalc gave it these numbers

Hardness		36
Cleansing		12
Conditioning	61
Bubbly		14
Creamy		25
Iodine		75
INS	              125

I will let you know what I get.


----------



## ToniD (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds pretty! 

I hope you got a fantastic soap that will help your sister a lot.

I will go out on a limb here with some advice that you did not ask for.    

I'm gonna make a guess and say that you kept adding oils till you got soapcalc to give you the numbers you wanted.   At least that is what I did at first.     Now I like soap calc, but it is a pain to pour little dabs of a lot of oils.
You can really make your life simpler by reading some on the qualities of oils and adding just a few oils to get the soap yo want.

Crisco for example is a combo of palm and soybean (depending on the formula),  so you really added the same oils twice.     

Just as an example:

I'd probably take out the crisco& canola.  Seasame is supposed to be really nice for dry skin,    so I would leave it--and take out the almond and grapeseed.    I'd probably ditch the palm,  because I personally don't think you need it with the butters.    

Then, of course, you have to play with the %s of the remaining.

So, for what it is worth. ...  I am not at all saying your recipe won't be  nice, just saying that you perhaps worked harder than you needed to.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 7, 2011)

I got DOS with Canola, so I no longer use it.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 7, 2011)

I love whipping cream in soap. I have dry skin and so far, I have found a whipping cream soap is the least drying.

Just a suggestion - like ToniD mentioned use 1/2 cream. I think it would would make a great addition to a bastile soap.


----------



## foresthome (Mar 7, 2011)

*my recipe*

Actually I had a bunch of bottles of oil with only one ounce in them so I decided to use them and be done with them. I added the crisco and canola because they cost so little. So this is a real hodge podge recipe, that I will probably never make again. I do like the idea of cream so I may try that next. I added the goose eggs because my egg guy gave them to me for free when I bought my last 2 dozen chicken eggs from him, and no one in my family wanted to be adventurous enough to eat them. I will just have to see. I am trying to put a bunch of different soaps together, for my sister, and for a mother's day gift for my mother. I want to try doing the fluffy tops for a nice pretty soap also, but haven't tried that yet. Thanks for all of your help, I would be lost without this forum.


----------



## foresthome (Mar 9, 2011)

*unmolded today*

I unmolded my Shea and Egg soap today. It was a beautiful yellow and the only color I added was a little darker yellow swirl. So I unmold it and it is a very ugly green with a yellow layer on top and bottom. I don't know how such a pretty yellow became such an ugly color. I had only added some lemon EO, and it smells really bad, you can't smell any lemon at all. I may be rebatching soon. I will wait a few weeks and see if it is improving. The adventures of soaping.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 9, 2011)

Oooh! Make a pink soap loaf and you'd have Green Eggs & Ham!   


Seriously, I'm sorry this happened to you. I have found that it generally takes a few days for a scent to stabilize in CP. You might want to wait and see if it alters. Also, just because you think it's an ugly green may not mean someone else does. If the soap is moisturizing, I wouldn't worry about the color especially if your sister likes it.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: my recipe*



			
				foresthome said:
			
		

> I added the goose eggs because my egg guy gave them to me for free when I bought my last 2 dozen chicken eggs from him, and no one in my family wanted to be adventurous enough to eat them.



Pickled goose eggs maybe?  Yum!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 10, 2011)

My sister also has a dry skin issue.  So far she has loved this horribly ugly soap that was a rebatch.  She just came to my house and took all I had left.  I'm thinking that it was the worst (one of the worst) soaps I've made but she thinks its super, walking out of here with a bag full and a cheesy grin, like she's got the hook up on the good stuff.  Anything with a high superfat, around 10%, she also likes.  It doesn't seem to matter what the oils are.  The problem with a SF that high is that your bar is soft.  I made a chocolate batch over 5 months ago that is still softish, it melted in the shower for me in a little over a week but my sister has stretched it out for almost three.  She must really be babying it.  Not that your sis would be the same but mine is also irritated by oatmeal and possibly, she thinks, almond oil.  Also most of the soaps she prefers have some sort of butter in them, again it doesn't seem to matter which.


----------



## falldowngobump (Mar 10, 2011)

My egg yolk soap turned an awful green too, give it time, it goes away--at least mine did.  It cured out to be a very hard dark yellow/gold soap and it's very nice to use.  Give it the full 4 weeks to cure and I think you will be pleasantly suprised.  I got so discusted with mine, I put it in a box and stuck it on a shelf till it was cured.  I was very happy when it cured out to be such a nice  soap.  Sometimes we have to have to step back and let it do it's soap thing.


----------



## foresthome (Mar 12, 2011)

*egg soap*

You are right. I unmolded it on Wednesday and when I checked it this morning, it is already turning a pale yellow and the smell is disappearing, still can't smell the lemon I put in it, but it doesn't smell bad.


----------

